# R.I.P. Banff



## dancehabit7 (Jul 11, 2009)

This is my old horse Banff. He died in 2004 from a heart attack in his paddock. He was 17, I was devastated when I was told the news. I grew up with him and he was everything to me, these days I'm so scared for my other horses.. I don't want them to leave me.. Without a good bye, without anything.. It's still heard even though it was many years ago, but still.. :--(


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

sorry to hear that about your horse. I have a mare that is near 17 now and I know that one day she will be gone but hopefully not for a long long time.


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

Hes so beautiful, I knwo what its like to loose a horse who grew up with you, mentored you, taught you things. The hole they leave is hard to fill, and it never goes. Just remember what he taught you and the things that will live on in you forever.


----------

